# What is your dog named after?



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

I've always wondered why people name their dogs what they do? Did they just like the name, or is there more background behind it?

We named Ripley after Sigourney Weaver's character Ellen Ripley in "Alien". I've always thought of her as the female sci-fi Indiana Jones. Seems silly, but it fits our girl perfectly! Everyone assumes it's from Ripley's believe it or not


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Our Mr. Darcy, about to be born, is named after the leading man in Pride and Prejudice...the Colin Firth version.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

All of my Golden boys have been named for American cities (and yes I am Canadian)!! I've had Reno, Phoenix (both at Rainbow Bridge) and now have Austin, Lincoln and Lexxington (I added an extra "x").

Although I told DH that Lexx would be our last puppy...I'm secretly thinking of our next puppy's name!


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Pilot = Rochester's Dog in Jane Eyre
Charlie = Named for Charles Dickens
Huckleberry = named for title character in Mark Twain novel

I might name our next dog Walt, after Walt Whitman.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Avid reader as I am, I go the literary route myself:

Olliver is Oliver Twist. (His AKC name is :Jolly Ollie With A Twist) 
Homer was the poet: Iliad and Odyssey.
Cat Odys is Odysseus from the same.
Cat Scarlett: Scarlett Letter.
Cat Scout: To Kill Mockingbird.
and there are others.

I might break with tradition next time around.
Gardening is my second passion.
Would love to name something female "Tulip."


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

First golden was named Sunny. He was named after the Sun. I wanted to continue and name my dog after the Sun and liked the vision of the greek god Helios driving his Chariot with the winged horses across the sky from dawn til dusk. So I named him Helios. 

So here on the forum I use Sol Invictus. The unconquerable sun.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Beamer is named after Frank Beamer, the football coach at Virginia Tech!! Love my hokies!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Penny's Mom said:


> Our Mr. Darcy, about to be born, is named after the leading man in Pride and Prejudice...the Colin Firth version.


I love both versions, but must say I love Keira Knightley in the more recent.
When they are on that balcony smooching, by the fountains, in the moonlight, and he says, " Mrs Darcy, Mrs Darcy, Mrs Darcy," well I just swoon. 
 Lol

Austen is one of my most favorite authors as well.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

His color... Lol he was "Tanner" than the rest of his litter mates and my son started saying I like the Tanner one and it stuck lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Bob actually came named, all the puppies had B names. And for some reason growing up I loved the name Bob so we just had to keep the name.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Jordan Eribella is named after my 3 bridge girls, JOY, Morgan and Erin and Belle, a dear friend's Golden who passed the day Jordan was born.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Annabel was named for the Edgar Allan Poe poem Annabel Lee

Future pup Phoenix is named for the mythological bird


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

We live in the UK, and when I was a little girl I used to watch a programme called Barnaby The Bear, he used to sing and do a happy dance, I loved him.  I chose the name Barnaby before we ever met him, he suits his name and looks like a Barnaby, because he is such a happy boy!


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

olliversmom said:


> Olliver is Oliver Twist. (His AKC name is :Jolly Ollie With A Twist)


Our cat is an Oliver too, also named after Oliver Twist. You don't know how many times I have been asked if he is named after Oliver and Company. Apparently people forget Dickens, and that Oliver and Company is an animated Oliver Twist lol


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Jinger actually picked her name. When we got her, her name was Bunny. My husband and I sat looking at her saying names. When he said Jinger she looked up smiling. We rattled off other names with no response from her. We said Jinger again and she looked at us smiling. So Jinger was it. 

Riley was named after a sweet Golden I knew years ago. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Artemis is named after the character from The Wild, Wild West....Artemis Gordon is his registered name. Justice got his name as a followup to my bridge girl Liberty....I always wanted a Justice, Liberty and Forall......

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Dexter is named after the TV character: Dexter Morgan because we liked the name, and Archer is named after the cartoon Sterling Archer, for the same reason.


----------



## Terri70 (Nov 2, 2005)

My Rainbow Bridge boy's name, Gunner, was a bribe name to get my ex-husband (husband at the time) to let me get him. I said if he would let me get him I would name him Weatherby's Golden Gunner. Weatherby for the type of gun my ex had, Golden for his color and Gunner for a gun. lmbo! It worked! lol Now Samson, who I will be getting soon, is named for the sun and the story of Samson and Delilah. Long hair and strength of gold! Saweet!

Rainheart.... I'm in Blacksburg! GO HOKIES!!!!!!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Deaglan was named after the Irish patron saint of Ardmore.

At the bridge - Mick after Mickey Spillane and Clete after the late Yankee 3rd baseman Clete Boyer.
Sam after Sam Huff NY Giants linebacker


----------



## sarahdove (Feb 27, 2011)

My boy Kynkade is named after a painting I have by the artist Thomas Kinkade. It is of a golden retriever walking across a street in Carmel, Ca.
I named my girl Hunter just because I like the name.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Maverick is named after the team I root for, Dallas Mavericks


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Terri70 said:


> My Rainbow Bridge boy's name, Gunner, was a bribe name to get my ex-husband (husband at the time) to let me get him. I said if he would let me get him I would name him Weatherby's Golden Gunner. Weatherby for the type of gun my ex had, Golden for his color and Gunner for a gun. lmbo! It worked! lol Now Samson, who I will be getting soon, is named for the sun and the story of Samson and Delilah. Long hair and strength of gold! Saweet!
> 
> Rainheart.... I'm in Blacksburg! GO HOKIES!!!!!!


Go Hokies!! Love my Alma Mater!! I really really miss it there, so enjoy it for me


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

Tennyson said:


> Deaglan was named after the Irish patron saint of Ardmore.
> 
> At the bridge - Mick after Mickey Spillane and Clete after the late Yankee 3rd baseman Clete Boyer.


Love the sports themed names! I originally wanted to name Ripley Sidney after Sidney Crosby of the Pittsburgh Penguins (I am a true Canadian girl with my Hockey obsession), but the family nixed it because Crosby is not from our home team (Go Canucks Go!!)


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Amber was LiquidAmber (because of the tree name)
Maddie is Madrone (another tree/shrub)

I did nix the name "horehound" though it did pass through my head. 

I was very into plants and gardening during that time--the obsessive old rose collector and herb garden and English cottage gardener. Now my garden is under siege to the gophers and the evil bunny.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Ripley16 said:


> Love the sports themed names! I originally wanted to name Ripley Sidney after Sidney Crosby of the Pittsburgh Penguins (I am a true Canadian girl with my Hockey obsession), but the family nixed it because Crosby is not from our home team (Go Canucks Go!!)


at least you didn't name Ripley, Luongo

hehe sorry Sharks fan, we are rivals


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

dezymond said:


> at least you didn't name Ripley, Luongo
> 
> hehe sorry Sharks fan, we are rivals


I would never name my dog Luongo!!! I am still hurt by the Canucks trading Cory Schneider!!! We beat you last time though! Let's see how tonights game goes. Hopefully Loungo won't screw up too bad.... :uhoh:


----------



## Terri70 (Nov 2, 2005)

The kids wanted me to name Samson the new puppy Thor (God of Thunder) because our Chihuahua girl is named Frejya after the Norse God of Love and War. But I just realllllllllllly like Samson.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Thor. For obvious reasons  he is big and strong 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Terri70 (Nov 2, 2005)

Shellbug said:


> Thor. For obvious reasons  he is big and strong
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I Love it!!


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Kuyani was the result of numerous Google searches for names from different cultures since I didn't want anything common. I ended up searching for Native American names and Kuyani means "to love" in Quechua. Everyone still thinks I'm nuts for it lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Ripley16 said:


> Our cat is an Oliver too, also named after Oliver Twist. You don't know how many times I have been asked if he is named after Oliver and Company. Apparently people forget Dickens, and that Oliver and Company is an animated Oliver Twist lol


Lol. You don't know how many times I was asked if Homer was Homer Simpson.
Uh no.


----------



## Apesan (Aug 23, 2013)

we love the ocean and boating and there's a boat magazine named The Salty Dog. We were looking through the magazine a lot bcs we were looking for a boat to buy and we were thinking of dog at the same time and DH said one day (joking) what about Salty Dog? And it just stuck so our rainbow bridge girl was Salty. 

As soon as we tell the kids we are getting a new puppy (waiting till they are born) we will starting to think of names for our next pup (fingers crossed she will come home in feb!!)

April


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Mine are easy. Our first golden Cody was Wild Bill Cody. And now we have Wyatt Earp.


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Mine are easy. Our first golden Cody was Wild Bill Cody. And now we have Wyatt Earp.


I love it that you named your boy after Wyatt Earp. Tombstone is one of my favourite movies!!


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

Marvin is named after Marvin Gaye! We were thinking of pup names in the car and Mercy Mercy Me came on and we decided Marvin was a perfect name for him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I wanted to name Lila "idgy" after Friend Green Tomatoes. But it didn't fit her. I sort of wanted a flower name but DH didn't like Lily. So she is named after a Robert Pirsig novel, Lila. We already had Hazel and they morphed into HazeLila. I figured we needed a name that starred with A so it could be LilAxxxx. DH realized that lila's name needed to stay second in the lineup, so we had to come up with name that ended in L. Google Google Google on the 12 hr drive to get her and when I read Pearl the deal was sealed immediately. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

A lot of people always give me a strange look when they hear Keisel's name. They always say ohhh Diesel.. and I have to say no.. with a K! lol. 

We are huge Pittsburgh Steelers Fans, so we decided to name him after one of our favorite players.. a linebacker - Brett Keisel. He has a huge beard when he plays, called the mountain man! 

That's why his AKC name is Steelin' Your Heart, Keisel (Steelin' spelt incorrectly for Steelers!)


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

That scene isn't in the Collin Firth version. I might have to watch this one!



olliversmom said:


> I love both versions, but must say I love Keira Knightley in the more recent.
> When they are on that balcony smooching, by the fountains, in the moonlight, and he says, " Mrs Darcy, Mrs Darcy, Mrs Darcy," well I just swoon.
> Lol
> 
> Austen is one of my most favorite authors as well.


----------



## JLC44 (Jun 18, 2013)

He named the cats Tinkerbelle, Silvermist, and Iradessa

Camaro was already named as part of a cars themed litter. While we were still waiting for our match we had decided if it was a girl we would rename it Grace after my grandmother. They were only together a few times as he was 3 when we started dating, and she passed away when he was 6, but they had some kind of bond that we still don't understand. We thought it fitting to have her be with him.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Axl was named after Axl Rose, of Guns & Roses (one of my favorite bands) fame. Same color hair and as a puppy, he *definitely* acted like a rock star on tour with the willful and total destruction of *everything* he encountered, the constant *humping* and the spoiled, diva like behavior. Oh yeah, and he had quite the *ATTITUDE..*.still does. LOL That's why I started him wearing the purple dew rag. Now that he's all grown up - I can't believe he's going to be 6 next month, he really *IS* a rock star because wherever I take him to do his disc thing, people typically stop what they are doing and watch. Earlier today at the park, as he was catching one 75 _YARD_ bomb after another, several people stopped to stare and were applauding. When I took him to the shore this past summer, he drew a crowd of nearly 50 people every night at sunset on the beach (and boardwalk) during his workout and when he had a rare miss you could distinctly hear a groan from the crowd. People I've never met have approached us and said "that must be Axl the disc dog" so his reputation precedes him. One thing I've noticed through the years is that he is a total ham (like his namesake) and he plays to a crowd. He will jump in the air to catch the disc, even when he doesn't really need to, but ONLY if there are people watching. He's a *total* hot dog.

My younger guy Angus, is named after Angus Young, (the lead guitarist) of AC/DC - another of my favs. I figured I'd stick with the rock star theme. He hasn't really lived up to his moniker (yet) but maybe someday he will. I was thinking just the other day that I should have named him "Bounder" because he doesn't run per se but when I unleash him he absolutely bounds around joyfully like an 85 lb puppy. Ax will run like lightening with single minded purpose in pursuit of just about anything, but Angus will just literally bound around, going nowhere in particular, apparently just for the fun of it. He's a clumsy goofball but *very* loveable. It is impossible to watch him and not smile.


----------



## Guybrush (Apr 17, 2012)

Guybrush is named after the main character from the Monkey Island computer games. E and I both played the games growing up and when we decided on buying a pup we knew that would be the name.

Kaylee is named after the best character from the scifi show Firefly.


----------



## eleni (Oct 10, 2013)

Mine is called Muffin! No need to explain why!


----------



## ViggosMum (Nov 14, 2013)

Viggo is named after Viggo Mortensen who played Aragorn in LOTR. We are rather into LOTR, our cat before we had Viggo was called Gimli (after the dwarf). I must admit though our Viggo, is more gorgeous than the original


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Winnie is named after Lake Winnepausakee in NH. My kids went to camp there and fell in love with it. My new dog which will be coming home mid December is named Charlie. I live on Charlemagne Place. Knew that name would come in handy eventually.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

We got Diesel shortly after getting a huge Ford diesel truck. He was a big lumbering puppy and everyone (even the vet) thought it was a great a name because he was going to grow up and be a truck! He's a big guy now and is strong like a truck but much more cuddly 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

My Bridge golden girls name was Sandy Beaches...got her when I lived in Florida
Now I have Misty Morning....got her when I lived in California and I have Holly Belle...her birthday is Christmas Day. I always give my pups first and last names...lol don't know why but I do!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Kye is from a poem in an old book my Great Grandmother brought from Ireland back in the 1800's. Just had never seen it spelled this way and didn't know any other dogs with this. Liked that it was just one syllable. 

Cooper - On the property at the bend of two old roads out here are the remains of an old lumber mill. It is our favorite place to walk. Looks like the people just walked away back in 1898 (when town records said it closed)..so much to see and explore. We found a sign over a small building that said Pinemills Cooper and our Coop came to us the next weekend so we dedicated his name to our Special Place.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

ViggosMum said:


> Viggo is named after Viggo Mortensen who played Aragorn in LOTR. We are rather into LOTR, our cat before we had Viggo was called Gimli (after the dwarf). I must admit though our Viggo, is more gorgeous than the original


LOTR is just my favorite. Read the book 9 times It was tough to find a fitting name from all the elvish for the dogs, so I went ancient Greek instead.
But Aragorn, son of Arathorn, was my favorite character and oh my, no doubt, the most handsome as played by Viggo M. 
Lol. I think I was 45 and bought my first pin up poster since teen years


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Shala was the name of a little girl who was on Sesame Street in the early 1970s. (Google has since told me she spells it Shola, but it is pronounced Shah-lah). I always loved the name, from the time I watched (and remembered a sweet scene where Kermit gives Shala a hug). I always thought it was so soft and pretty. And so when I was searching and searching for a good name for my new girl, I went through hundreds of names, and when I remembered Shala, I just knew that was it. And though she was nameless for days, she responded to it right away. 

Tesia was a Polish name that means "beloved." My grandmother was Polish, and she was so excited to see my new puppy. But she died before Tee arrived. So I liked the connection to her - and it was the perfect name for Tesia.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I got my bridge boy for my son to grow up with, so I let him pick his name-Taz. My son was all about the Tazmanian Devil Cartoon character at the time, he was 7. Not sure what I was thinking as my bridge boy lived to be 15.5 and my son was living on his own. 

My girl's name is Roxy (Roxanne). She was already named by the GR Rescue I adopted her through. I was going to change it to something different, but since she was a former puppy mill momma, I thought it was only fitting to keep her name Roxanne. If you're familiar with the song Roxanne by Sting, you know what I'm saying. 

My current boy's name is Remy-I adopted him through my County Humane Society, they called him Barrett. 

I'd always wanted a Remy, it's a good strong Southern name for a Southern boy. I was thinking of calling him a couple of my favorite College BB players, but he responded to Remy when I was deciding on names.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Jack was his name when I got him & when my Dad heard it he almost cried as he told me that was the name of my Grandfathers dog.
Sweetie needed a new improved name to go with her new improved life & everyone that met her always said( and stiil do) " What a Sweetie!" So thier Capt Jack & Sweetie


----------



## hockeybelle31 (Jun 7, 2012)

All that hockey talk has me missing the Thrashers :bawling:

Fannin is named after an Auburn University running back, Mario Fannin. He was almost Kodi (for QB/WR Kodi Burns) and even closer to being Tate (Ben Tate, RB now with the Texans). I'm glad I went with Fannin, as I have yet to meet another one!

WAR EAGLE


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Fun thread! 

Ayla was named after the main character in The Clan of the Cave Bear by Jean Auel.

Addy was named after one of the characters in the American Girl series. (When I first got her I called her Ginger for three days and decided she wasn't a Ginger.)

Annie was named after Little Orphan Annie and Anne of Green Gables. (I got Annie from a shelter and her name was previously Bailey, but I decided she needed a new name for her new life.)

Rindy is named after a character in a book titled The Family Name that I read when I was a litle girl. The girl in the book had three older sisters and Rindy has three older sisters! It was spelled Ryndy in the book, but I changed it due to pronunciation issues by everyone that met Rindy.  (I got Rindy from a rescue and her name was actually Sophie. I thought it was a pretty name, but I wanted her to associate her name with only good things so I decided to change it.)

Finn is named after Huckleberry Finn and also after Harry Potter's house, Gryffindor!


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Helo is the call sign of a helicopter pilot in Battlestar Galactica. He was Trevor when I got him from the rescue but Trevor did not fit him AT ALL so my kids and I were going through names of people in our favorite shows and Helo came up the winner. Marilyn is named after Marilyn Manson. She was named by my ex-boyfriend whose favorite singer is Manson. My heart golden, Leo, was named after Leonardo DiCaprio by my daughter who had a huge crush on him. We got Leo when Titanic had just come out. But he was also Leo because that was his astrology sign and he looked like a lion!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I really liked the name Finn, and was thinking that Finley would be more feminine sounding. Banshee for the Dobie. Sticking with the Irish theme, and thought it suited her.


----------



## NikB8 (Feb 4, 2013)

Molson is after the beer but I have always thought it would be so cute for a puppy- it's also the beer I enjoy- and when I was trying to convince my boyfriend to let me get him- I said I have the perfect name already! We both play hockey- so I had him hooked with the name... and we got Molson not long after 

NOW I'm trying to convince him to let Molson get a brother... who I want to name Brooks after Herb Brooks the coach of the 1980 Olympic team.. the "Miracle" team. (hahaha.. yes I don't have the dog but I have the name already


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

NikB8 said:


> Molson is after the beer but I have always thought it would be so cute for a puppy- it's also the beer I enjoy- and when I was trying to convince my boyfriend to let me get him- I said I have the perfect name already! We both play hockey- so I had him hooked with the name... and we got Molson not long after
> 
> NOW I'm trying to convince him to let Molson get a brother... who I want to name Brooks after Herb Brooks the coach of the 1980 Olympic team.. the "Miracle" team. (hahaha.. yes I don't have the dog but I have the name already


Love that movie and I watched that Gold Medal winning game between the US and the Russians. It was AWESOME and so was the US Team that year. 

Don't feel bad, I have names for another male and female Golden. However, my DH has me on a limit of two, so it probably won't ever happen.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a fun thread!

Jasmine was named that because I wanted a pretty name for a pretty puppy that could also be shortened into a sporty sounding name: Jazz or Jazzy

Jasper was named that because an online friend had a blonde little boy named that and I really liked it a lot. He was named Zodo by the rescue, but I changed it immediately to Jasper. Besides, Jasmine and Jasper went together well.

Danny came into the rescue and they named him Daniel. For some reason, that name seemed to fit him perfectly, so I kept it and call him either Daniel or Danny.

Castle came to us as a foster to adopt on the day that my mom died. Her maiden name was Castle, so in memory of her, that's what we named him.


----------



## Apesan (Aug 23, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I got my bridge boy for my son to grow up with, so I let him pick his name-Taz. My son was all about the Tazmanian Devil Cartoon character at the time, he was 7. Not sure what I was thinking as my bridge boy lived to be 15.5 and my son was living on his own.


SO glad I read this because since my bridge-girl died, my kids have been making lists of names, many of which are directly related to their current interests


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Brinkley was named after Tom Hanks' golden in You've Got Mail. Everytime I watched that movie, I thought, that's a cute name for a golden! Our Bridge boy Fozzie was named after Fozzie Bear of the Muppets. Our oldest Bridge boy, Gallagher, was named after the watermelon-smashing comedian. We had just seen him in concert when we got Gallie, so the name kind of stuck.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Apesan said:


> SO glad I read this because since my bridge-girl died, my kids have been making lists of names, many of which are directly related to their current interests


When we got Huck about 2.5 years ago, we let our son "help" name him by giving him a list of names we liked and letting him choose. I wasn't about to let him name our dog Darth Vader or something like that. Call me an unfun mom if you will, but I have to live with the dogs after he's grown and out of the house!


----------



## NikB8 (Feb 4, 2013)

fozziesmom said:


> Brinkley was named after Tom Hanks' golden in You've Got Mail. Everytime I watched that movie, I thought, that's a cute name for a golden! Our Bridge boy Fozzie was named after Fozzie Bear of the Muppets. Our oldest Bridge boy, Gallagher, was named after the watermelon-smashing comedian. We had just seen him in concert when we got Gallie, so the name kind of stuck.


So funny.. I just posted in another thread "I love some of the names" that Brinkley was my fav and because of the movie haha!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

*Bridger:* prior to getting "my own" golden, I was thinking of gold stuff -- Golden Gate Bridge came to mind; which lead to thinking of Jim Bridger, famous mountain man

(he came to me named Bear, which is neighbor dog's name - so there was no doubt I got to change his name to Bridger)

If a golden came in my life right now, he may be *Tate* (after Seahawks WR Golden Tate)


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Shadow is named after a wise, old golden retriever.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

ShadowGolden said:


> Shadow is named after a wise, old golden retriever.


What a great movie  I'm not gonna lie, I just got a little teary thinking about the ending.

Kea (pronounced Kay-a) is short for Keauhou, which means a new era or a new time in Hawaiian. I visited Hawaii for my MS research on environmental education and cultural connections to nature just a few short weeks after saying goodbye to our Daphne, who had a brain tumor. We had already decided to get a puppy prior to Daphne's passing, and I needed to think of a name. While I was in Hawaii, the kids I was working with helped me with the names. I wanted a name that would signify a new beginning.


----------



## mn gold (Aug 20, 2013)

Our Hobbes completed the " Calvin & Hobbes" duo!!?


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Penny's Mom said:


> That scene isn't in the Collin Firth version. I might have to watch this one!


You should...I really like the Keira Knightley Version, too.

Although now I'll need to go back and watch the Collin Firth one. LOL!!

I just yesterday finished re-reading Pride & Prejudice, and am now on my umpteenth time through Emma.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

You all have such well thought out names! 

I don't pick names out until I meet the animal, and I tend to go with what works well with them. It's really hard to explain. 

Previously we had Sunny (golden) and Susan (cat) but those were named by my mother. 

Than we got Oreo (cat) who looked like an oreo cookie. I was around 10 when I named her. 

Next we got Milo Edwin (cat) who was named by my brother so he got a part of my brother's name as recognition. 

I convinced my mom to let me adopt a neighbor's kitten which is how we got Casey Catherine. She originally came to us with the name Pudge. Uh uh. Nope. Try again. lol! 

When it was time to get Bear, we brainstormed for a few days and just couldn't find a name that FIT him. We chose Bear because he was the largest of the litter and the rescue SWORE he was going to be around 90 lbs. And when he came to me, he was short and round like a little baby Bear. When we opted to register him with the AKC we expanded on his call name by registering him "Hecate Hellhound Bearer of Mischief" which describes him to a T.


----------



## Walnut_the_Nut (Jan 25, 2012)

Walnut is named after the nut...Walnut. :wavey:


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Rocket's litter had a "Rock 'n' roll" litter theme. But we also got him on July 3rd, so we wanted something patriotic. So we came up with "Gazebo's Let's Rock It" as his registered name, and just changed the spelling to Rocket for a call name, after the Rocket's Red Glare in the National Anthem.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

CStrong73 said:


> Rocket's litter had a "Rock 'n' roll" litter theme. But we also got him on July 3rd, so we wanted something patriotic. So we came up with "Gazebo's Let's Rock It" as his registered name, and just changed the spelling to Rocket for a call name, after the Rocket's Red Glare in the National Anthem.



I like it!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

My Nitro & Nash were named after wrestling...that was big at the time...Nitro after Monday nite Nitro, and Nash after Rick Nash...
With Neeko, (we had to have an N name, of course)...we went with Steven Seagal's favorite role, Neeko Toscani ....


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Gibbs was named after a TV character from "NCIS," Leroy Jethro Gibbs, played by Mark Harmon.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> Gibbs was named after a TV character from "NCIS," Leroy Jethro Gibbs, played by Mark Harmon.


/swoon :


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

All our dogs so far are named after states...my husband and I started and really don't know why
Montana...our golden who passed
Dakota....our border collie mix
California who we call Callie...our baby golden 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ekinde (Mar 7, 2013)

It was my 16 year old son's turn to name the new pet and he plays guitar so we have our Gibson. His registered name is Red Hot Red because that was Les Paul's nick name when he was young.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Let's see:
I first had 2 cats, Calypso and Korbel
Calypso was named after Jacques Cousteau's ship
Korbel was a dark calico, her orange was the color of brandy, and Korbel was a brand of brandy my parents used to drink
Bear (bridge dog) came from a long line of dogs named Bear (Oso, Kodiac, Cody Bear, Grizzly), her AKC name was Shush Chee Yaz, which is navajo for little red bear (or so I was told!)
Guinness (my lab) was the color of Guinness Bear when I first got him. Turned out it was mainly dirt-after a bath he was more black than chocolate!
Oliver and Finnegan (cats) came next. I think this is when I decided to go with Irish sounding names.
Kenzie's name needed to fit in with Guinness, Oliver, & Finnegan! Kenzie is Scottish for "the fair one". Her registered name is Endeavors Fairest of Them All

I already have my next pets name picked out-Shamus! So, it needs to be a boy!


----------



## shaggy (Mar 11, 2011)

My golden is named Runner. He likes to run

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrVivas (Jun 3, 2013)

My wife and I named our boy Chupie....actually his full name is:

Chupie Chupacabra Huntington

Chupie is short for chupacabra. I am from Mexico and the chupacabra is a mythical creature that eats goats...really we just wanted him to have some sort of mexican "heritage".

Huntington used to be the name of our old bank before we moved....and we named him that because he has emptied and continues to empty our bank account


----------



## Mama Dog (Sep 24, 2012)

*Our Birdie*

Little Birdie (born 1/30/2011) is named after an old folk song of the same name. Our last Golden, Bucky, was named for Bucky Cat in the comic strip Get Fuzzy.
Our first dog, Bonzo, a cocker/terrier mix, was for a bizarre English Rock Band (he matched the description), and kindhearted Beano (1/2 golden-1/2 black lab) looked like a black bean when he was a puppy and a Flat Coated Retriever as an adult. 
Birdie watches birds and airplanes - anything in the sky, and loves to hear my husband sing and play bass. She's now taking nose work classes and having a great time. 
The big guy in my lap is Bucky and the other two pics are of Birdie, who is the Princess of our home. All our pup's names have begun with "B" since our last name is Bryson. Life is Good.


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

Loving hearing everyone's stories!! It's so fun! 

Just wanted to add to mine, that Ripley has a plethora of nick-names. Rip, Ripper, Jack (the ripper ). My Dad has turned Ripper into Stripper. When she was in heat, she would try to shimmy out of her panties and my dad would yell to me JULIA SHE IS STRIPPING AGAIN!!!


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

All of our dogs have been named after cars or car parts....Shelby Gt, the car, Paxton is a super charger, and Cooper is named after the parent company of Mickey Thompson tires, which we have done tire testing for (my husband drag races for a hobby because we certainly wouldn't be able to live off that!)


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Ripley16 said:


> Loving hearing everyone's stories!! It's so fun!
> 
> Just wanted to add to mine, that Ripley has a plethora of nick-names. Rip, Ripper, Jack (the ripper ). My Dad has turned Ripper into Stripper. When she was in heat, she would try to shimmy out of her panties and my dad would yell to me JULIA SHE IS STRIPPING AGAIN!!!


LOL!
My brother is expecting his first baby. They are going to name it Ripley if it's a girl....after the movie character, too. His wife wants it to be Ripley regardless of gender. My brother's thinking it's great for a girl, maybe something different for a boy.


----------



## MyAnniegirl (Aug 17, 2011)

This is a great thread! Our bridge girl Annie, was named after Little Orphan Annie, because she was a red head. DH is a huge MASH fan so we have Radar, he wanted to continue the theme with our next little girl, but he and our neighbor decided it would be fun to call for HotLips, I put my foot down! Lol we compromised on Riley, for Corp Radar O'Riley. Thanks for starting the thread!


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Hannah was named hannah since she lived on marc Hanna road. Our first golden was Ameigh. She lived on Emeigh run. Our last golden was Sara. Not named after a street or road. Sara Evans was on the radio when we named her.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> Annabel was named for the Edgar Allan Poe poem Annabel Lee
> 
> Future pup Phoenix is named for the mythological bird


We had to memorize that poem in 8th grade....I still like it and the name
-Annabel-


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Ticket was given that nickname from the breeder who wanted a "police theme" as the first choice puppy was going to a policeman. The others were Badge, Honor, Taser, Ruger, Siren, Miranda and Cuff. Well, I was going to name Ticket - _Skye_, but she did not look like a _Skye_ -so I kept her name..Ticket.


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

goldenca said:


> Ticket was given that nickname from the breeder who wanted a "police theme" as the first choice puppy was going to a policeman. The others were Badge, Honor, Taser, Ruger, Siren, Miranda and Cuff. Well, I was going to name Ticket - _Skye_, but she did not look like a _Skye_ -so I kept her name..Ticket.


Those are all awesome names for that theme! I particularly like Miranda!


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

Oakley - the kids named him after their snowboards, sunglasses etc! 
Seger - Bob of course


----------



## Lucybug's Ma (Jul 4, 2013)

Our Lucy was named for Charlie Brown's sidekick. We are big fans of the Peanuts gang!


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

Bumping up!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Harry's registered name is Prince Harry of CAD Farm. He was born several months after the two-legged Prince got into some trouble in Las Vegas. My husband said, "Puppies are good at getting into trouble just like Princes." The canine Harry has mainly European ancestors and is an English style Golden so it was a good fit. I think Harry has taken his name to heart. He has a regal look about him -- he will lay down by the front or back door very erect, look down his nose and survey his kingdom. 

Our first golden was named Buddy. I had two little boys at the time whose favorite movie was Air Bud. Enough said.


----------



## sfbrabbitry (Apr 8, 2012)

*What is your dog named after.....*

Shad- After my spinal surgeon, Kamshad Persian- Happy go Lucky
Seaton - English the Sea & the Sun (AZ to CA)
Kai'Kala - Hawaiian the Sea & the Sun (AZ to CA)
Muddy - named after Muddy Waters - singer
Baloo - Bear in the Jungle book
Kira - I forgot 
Kimo - Jim/James in Hawaiian (named after my deceased brother)


----------



## JustineG (Sep 11, 2011)

Max's registered name is Lionridge Maximus Endjinn. 
Lionridge is the breeder's kennel name. My boyfriend had always wanted a GR called Max. I looked up all the Lionridge dogs and there was already a Max and a Maximillian. So we decided on Maximus. The Endjinn part is from a book by Iain M. Banks. My boyfriend loved the book, and we thought it sounded cool. 

Although a GR called Max is such a cliche, his full name definitely suits him - because whether it's playing, loving, looking sad or being cute he's a machine that operates at full throttle.


----------



## sneakypete (Aug 29, 2011)

Louie. Aka Louis. Aka Louis maximus cuteness. Aka Lou. Aka Lou dog. Louie just stuck when he was a lil pup and being a gentleman.... Cat named charlie. Standard cat named. Dr Kenneth noisewater didn't stick. Best dog in the world. He is a man's man. Loves to wrestle but will never bite or mouth. Th
Tall to him like a human and he listens. I think I have so. I think I have some funny videos around and will drop then in the video thread or the Louie three. 









































And our coyote named Dakota...


----------



## GabeBabe (Oct 1, 2010)

*Names*

Our Gus was initially called Angus. We shortened it to Gus when he responded to it. He was a big red lad - which explained the Angus - he was the one.

When we lost Gus we waited a long time. 

We decided on going the puppy route and while reading a book by Max Lucado there was a story about the Angel Gabriel.

Born on Christmas Day our puppy became Heaven Sent Gabriel - Gabe. He truly was our little angel.

Little Cooper is named after the Cooper River Bridge in Charleston as my daughter got him when she lived there. She wanted a related name.


----------



## nina5 (Jul 31, 2012)

"goose" my son loves the character in top gun...but i also think its funny that they retrieve geese and he is most certainly a "silly goose"


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

Chloe is the Greek name for Demeter, goddess of the harvest. She was born in October, peak harvest time in Michigan. It seemed like a fitting name for such a beautiful girl.


----------



## Jennifer Claire (Oct 17, 2013)

Totally unimaginative, me. Jes was part of her pedigree name, and her dam and grand dam.
Her previous owners said they hadn't gotten her to respond to the name they'd thought up,so, since the old Allman Brothers's track 'Jessica' was on in the car when we drove her home, we decided to just call her Jes. Five minutes later on in the playlist, and she would have been 'Tosca'.
Waylon was just a good calling name, similar to one of his pedigree names but less girly, and I have always been very partial to Waylon Jennings. And he was wailin' the whole car ride to his new home. (I had intended to call him Oscar, but when we went get him, he just wasn't an Oscar, somehow.)
He's just called Wayl, though.

Jennifer Claire


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

We originally named Bella, after the Italian meaning :Beautiful.
Recently my wife has taken to calling her "Bellerina" (I'm not sure why?)

Mike D


----------



## Jennifer Claire (Oct 17, 2013)

Thats funny, 'Bella' is the name the previous owners tried to give our Jes.
I really thought it was a lovely name, and so appropriate for a golden retriever. No idea why she didn't respond to it.
'Bella-rina' is a sweet nickname.
Jennifer Claire


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

Bumping up!


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

My fiancé's favorite video game. It's the only way he'd let me get a puppy.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I was looking online for name ideas and found a couple names I liked. When I got Ella I hadn't decided on her name yet. It was down to either Ella or Kenzie. Once I got her the name Ella fit her perfectly. I later found out that was my great grandmother's name.


----------



## Seren (Sep 11, 2013)

I was going to call Holly 'Folly" (being a pup of my old age folly); but my husband didn't like it as he went to school with a boy with a similar surname. So I changed it to Holly. It suits her so much.
We then got Lace, and being a Golden she had longer hair that reminded me of lace - so that is how she got her name. It suited her down to the ground as well. R.I.P little sweet Lace...


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Brisby is named after Mrs Jonathan Brisby who is the main animated character in a movie my boys and I loved when they were growing up called The Secret of NIMH

Mrs Brisby (Brisby) is a loving mom who will do anything to protect her friends and family, while learning that she has a courageous heart.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

My girls are named from the Harry Potter series. I had a childhood Golden who was named Harry and then about 5 years ago I got my little sisters a puppy that we named Ginny (another character from the series for those who don't know). After that, I just decided to stick with it and name future pets from the series.

Luna is named after the character Luna Lovegood and Lily is named after the character Lily Potter.

I reserve villain names for any cat that I may be forced into getting one day.


----------



## brendadavis44 (May 6, 2014)

We are huge NY Mets fans so Kiner came from Ralph Kiner / we have already picked out our future pup - it will be Seaver after Tom Seaver ⚾⚾


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

My new girl is named Piper after my dad's little Piper airplane that he loved flying around. My dad died about a year ago at age 89. Piper's registered name is Four Lakes Touch The Sky.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Archer was sort of named after the show. I was looking through a list of boy names and Archer just seemed to fit him. His main nicknames are Archman and Archero.

Lottie, my mix puppy, I wanted to name her something sort or in ordinary but sweet. She got some sweetness but Lottie also rhymes with naughty, which she definitely is.

Thistle is my cat. He was a feral kitten that was caught in a patch of thistle behind a grocery store. I'd say he has the most nicknames. Mr. T, Thizzman, Thistle Whistle.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

Bos'n (short for Boatswain and pronounced Bo-sun) is the third mate on a sailboat. My husband and I love to sail.. and it was only fitting that our third mate (our golden) be named Bos'n. We also call him Bo for short.


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

My girl is named after the rabbit, Hazel, in Watership Down. Even though the character is a boy, and she's a girl, I associate the name with being noble, honest, selfless, and good. It's also a name that my husband wouldn't agree to for our daughter.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Bosn'sMom said:


> Bos'n (short for Boatswain and pronounced Bo-sun) is the third mate on a sailboat. My husband and I love to sail.. and it was only fitting that our third mate (our golden) be named Bos'n. We also call him Bo for short.


You may already know this, but Lord Byron had a Newfoundland named Boatswain (pronounced, "bo'sun", of course) whom he made famous in an elegy/poem. As an owner of a Newfoundland, this story has been inculcated in me!

Link to page on Lord Byron and Boatswain...Lord Byron and his Newfoundland Dog Boatswain

NewfieMom


----------



## B&K (Feb 10, 2013)

I am a Camaro guy, and have a 67 and 2012. That is why i named my baby "Chevy". I even thought about naming her Camaro. GM researchers reportedly found the word in a French dictionary as a slang term for "friend" or "companion."


----------



## Buffy's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Buffy is named after BUFFY THE VAMPIRE SLAYER. It's one of my favorite shows and I think Buffy looks a little like the slayer. The funny thing is I almost named her Ripley after Alien's Ripley (and the first post. I'm a geek if you haven't figured it out yet Oh and Buffy wears a Star Wars collar...


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I had a Shih Tzu I named Kipling, after the author of _Just So Stories_ and _Kim_

I named Haley after Halley's Comet (I didn't know Haley was a girl's name at the time)

Summet is named for the mountain peaks I hope he'll climb with us someday. We wanted to name him Hazel after the leader in _Watership Down_, but it seemed better for a girl.


BTW, Buffy ^ is beautiful!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

CarHeKe (pronounced Car-HE-Key) was because I wanted something different and I loved the way it sounds. It gets shortened Carky a lot. I wanted something exotic and something that hadn't been used before.


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

Buffy's Mom said:


> Buffy is named after BUFFY THE VAMPIRE SLAYER. It's one of my favorite shows and I think Buffy looks a little like the slayer. The funny thing is I almost named her Ripley after Alien's Ripley (and the first post. I'm a geek if you haven't figured it out yet Oh and Buffy wears a Star Wars collar...


Too funny! I was torn between Ripley, and Indy (after Indiana Jones). As you can see, I am also dork.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I can't believe I never responded to this thread...let's see: Tess' breeders are called Broadway. So when Tess' litter was born, they decided to go with the theme Broadway musicals. One of the musicals (not successful, but who cares), was: 'Tess, the musical' , about the book 'Tess of D'Urbervilles'. I love the book, so I listened to some of the songs. One of the songs was called:'Call me Tess', so there you have her call name plus AKC name.
Liza is also a Broadway pup, and as they didn't really have a theme that time, I wanted to stay with the book. Liza's mom is Tess' sister, so they are related, and I called her Liza, short for Liza-Lu, Tess' favorite sister in the book. Liza's AKC name is a title song by Judy Garland, Liza Minelli's mom. Liza came to us when Tess was just diagnosed again with Masticatory Myositis. We needed a positive name, so the clouds will go away....


----------



## PatJ (Aug 6, 2014)

We're new members and waiting for our puppy to be born but we've already picked his name: "Duncan". We're half Scots and it is a family name. Also "dammit Dunk!" just seems to roll off the tongue.


----------



## CotaMike (Aug 10, 2014)

Our mikey was named after navy seal Lt Michael Murphy who sacrificed his own life to place a call to get his men out of harms way. There's something about the way a golden loves you that you know he'd do anything to protect his family. Of course, Mikey seemed more puppy appropriate, but when he's in trouble, I still call him Michael.


----------



## caledonia (Aug 9, 2014)

Our pup's registered name is Labyrinth's Caledonia Spirit. Caledonia is the Latinate form of Scotland (the golden's place of origin) and Spirit is after the breeder's matriarch dog who was named Spirit.

Her call name, Kala is after a Neutrino from the Ninja Turtles. Both our pets are named after 80s characters (Marty the cat is named after Marty McFly)!


----------



## Flynn'sMommy (Apr 7, 2014)

I spent days endlessly searching for a name as soon as I found out I was getting Flynn. Nothing sounded right. I have always loved Disney movies and happened to be watching Tangled and Flynn (from the character Flynn Rider aka Eugene Fitzherbert) seemed to resonate with me. It fits well, my Flynn is a brave and bouncy, somewhat naughty boy with a HUGE heart just like the character. When I told my parents what I was thinking, I learned 'Flynn' is a common surname on my dads side of the family so it sealed the deal! I struggled to come up with his AKC name and admit I fell short. He is Finnegan's (after his dad whom I thought was gorgeous and was hoping he'd take after) Flynn Rider. After I submitted his registration I thought of "All Tangled Up" call name Flynn and am now kicking myself!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

